# Are these real?



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 19, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=172873196930


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 19, 2017)

NO!


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 19, 2017)

What are those?----Cowboy


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 19, 2017)

Cowboy in NC said:


> What are those?----Cowboy




Spodda be Harley fenders


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 19, 2017)

Kinda look like those deep aluminum Westfield fenders.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 19, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Kinda look like those deep aluminum Westfield fenders.



I was thinking the same thing mike.  They made steal ones too


----------



## catfish (Sep 19, 2017)

Those are what you'd call "bait". Something ebay sellers use to catch stupid people.


----------



## catfish (Sep 19, 2017)

You might also call them "Fantasy Pieces". Because they are not real, or are not even close to what they claim to be.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 19, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Kinda look like those deep aluminum Westfield fenders.



Similar, but aluminum doesn`t rust... I like `em, but can`t build a bike around them out of my stuff...------Cowboy


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 19, 2017)

catfish said:


> Because they are not real, or are not even close to what they claim to be.




Sounds like a Politician


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 19, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Kinda look like those deep aluminum Westfield fenders.



My first thought was Superb fenders.


----------



## catfish (Sep 19, 2017)

With that tongue sticking up on the top, they look European. Not like any teens or 20s American bike.


----------



## ccmerz (Sep 19, 2017)

French


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 19, 2017)

ccmerz said:


> French




Badda Bing
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/176625616606387551


----------



## catfish (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Barto (Sep 20, 2017)

Well, that didn't take long now did it!


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 20, 2017)

interesting info!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terrot

http://www.oldbike.eu/terrot/?page_id=5


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 20, 2017)

So they are fenders for a French Harley Davidson:eek:!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 20, 2017)

The add has been changed to reflect "French" fenders...LOL


----------



## catfish (Sep 20, 2017)

OldSkipTooth said:


> The add has been changed to reflect "French" fenders...LOL





Nice to see the price has been changed too.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 20, 2017)

Relisted $99 starting bid http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=172875682933


----------

